# Przywieszajacy sie system dla routera

## mcbarlo

Moj routerek obsluguje okolo 40 osobowa siec. Wszystko bylo dobrze do pewnego momentu. Aktualnie co jakis czas nie odpowiada on na cokolwiek, zadne pingi nie dochodza. Potem w tym miejscu na wykresie z lstata mam dziure, czyli nawet on nie rysuje co sie rzadko zdarza. 

Ciekawe jest to, ze zaraz po odzyksaniu kontroli nad komputerem lstat rysuje duzy spadek obciazenia (po wzroscie, ktory byl najprawdopodniej w dziurze). Chodzi o to, ze do dziury obciazenie mam 0.15, a po wyjsciu z dziury jest np. 2.30 i potem odrazu spada do normy.

Sytuacja nie powtarza sie w jakichs konkretnych odstepach czasu. Niekiedy pol dnia jest ok, a niekiedy pada co 15 minut.

System jest w miare akrualny (tak sprzed miesiaca). Sprzet to Duron 900Mhz i 512MB RAM.

Dodam, ze kiedys mial uptime'y ponad 50 dni i w zasadzie o nim zapominalem, bo dzialal bezproblemowo. Ostatnimi czasy jednak obciazenie w sieci znacznie wzroslo. Czy to moze byc jakas posrednia przyczyna calego zajscia?

----------

## XANi

a jak routuje ? tylko iptables czy jakieś proxy ? zostawia coś w logach ? jakiś l7-filter czy cuś masz ?

----------

## mcbarlo

Jest iptables, jest przezroczyste proxy (squid). l7 takze uzywam. Przejzalem wszystkie logi i nic interesujacego nie znalazlem.

Czy moze byc to jakis problem sprzetowy?

----------

## Raku

stawiam na wirusy w LAN

----------

## mcbarlo

A w jakis sposob moge konkretny komputer wyczaic? Ethereal nic nie pokazuje, praktycznie zero arpow. Wykrywajka wirusow z lms-a tez nic nie zrzedzi.

----------

## XANi

wg mnie albo squid albo l7filter przymula ci kompa, ale to cięzko stwiedzić, musiałbyś widzieć top-em lub czymś co zżera tyle procka że ci siada. Jakby był bład w sprzęcie to wydaje się że kernel by wygenerował trochę do logów. Ew. możesz popatrzeć pośrednio po czasie jaki każdy program zżarł cpu.

Najprostrzą metodą wyeliminowania błędu sprzętowego jest wsadzenie dysku do innego kompa ale to dosyć kłopotliwe niestety ;/

edit: masz jakieś staty bezpośrednio na serwerku ? mógłbyś popatrzeć czy podczas tego padu coś dzieje się z tym. W sumie jak mówisz że na pingi nie odpowiada to raczej nie problem z kompami userów tylko coś pada.

ew. upgrade kernela ?

----------

## radek-s

Witaj!

Miałem identyczny problem jak TY - w tym momencie ani zdalnie, ani będąc przy serwerze nie dało się na nim nic zrobic, a  światełka w swithu migotały jak lampki na choince. Co było przyczyną - do końca nie wiem, ale sytuacja ustabilizowała się po: wymianie switha który jak wykryłem dziwnie sie zachowywał - gdy był włączony do sieci czasem wszystkie IP stawały się pozajmowane, wywaleniu lstata i wywaleniu flagi IMASH czy jak ten prog do p2p sie zwie. Teraz nie mam już tych kłopotów....a statystyki napisałem sobie sam w php.

radek

----------

## mcbarlo

 *XANi wrote:*   

> wg mnie albo squid albo l7filter przymula ci kompa, ale to cięzko stwiedzić, musiałbyś widzieć top-em lub czymś co zżera tyle procka że ci siada. Jakby był bład w sprzęcie to wydaje się że kernel by wygenerował trochę do logów. Ew. możesz popatrzeć pośrednio po czasie jaki każdy program zżarł cpu.
> 
> Najprostrzą metodą wyeliminowania błędu sprzętowego jest wsadzenie dysku do innego kompa ale to dosyć kłopotliwe niestety ;/
> 
> edit: masz jakieś staty bezpośrednio na serwerku ? mógłbyś popatrzeć czy podczas tego padu coś dzieje się z tym. W sumie jak mówisz że na pingi nie odpowiada to raczej nie problem z kompami userów tylko coś pada.
> ...

 

To nie zzera jakos drastycznie procka. Topem nie popatrze, bo podczas przyciecia nie mam zadnego kontaktu z kompem. Mam lstat i podczas padu nic nie rysuje, wiec ciezko cos wywnioskowac z tego.

Kernel mam najnowszy obslugujacy l7 (tydzien temu sprawdzalem). Chyba jest to 2.6.19 hardened.

----------

## mcbarlo

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Witaj!
> 
> Miałem identyczny problem jak TY - w tym momencie ani zdalnie, ani będąc przy serwerze nie dało się na nim nic zrobic, a  światełka w swithu migotały jak lampki na choince. Co było przyczyną - do końca nie wiem, ale sytuacja ustabilizowała się po: wymianie switha który jak wykryłem dziwnie sie zachowywał - gdy był włączony do sieci czasem wszystkie IP stawały się pozajmowane, wywaleniu lstata i wywaleniu flagi IMASH czy jak ten prog do p2p sie zwie. Teraz nie mam już tych kłopotów....a statystyki napisałem sobie sam w php.
> 
> radek

 

O wlasnie, cos w tym jest. Tez czasami mam tak, ze IPki sa pozajmowane. Kompletnie nie wiedzialem skad to sie bierze. Poczatkowo tez myslalem, ze to switch i tego zaraz przy serwerze wymienilem, ale nie pomoglo. Ostatnio kupilem jednak 16p Pentagrama, moze to on? Postaram sie go czyms zastapic.

Jaki byl Twoj padniety switch?

----------

## XANi

ja miałem taką akcję że cały switch migał jak choinka gdy psorka w liceum połączyła kablem 2 wejścia switcha, a że switch miał autodetekcje typu kabla(czy normalny czy kross) to jak ktoś posyłał pakiet na broadcast ARP to ten switch wysyłał go w nieskończoność ;]

----------

## mcbarlo

W przypadku zapetlenia to lata masa arpow, a w moim przypadku to nie ma miejsca.

Posprawdzalem switche, powymienialem i lipa. Przypomnialem sobie, ze wymienialem pamiec na krotko przed tymi objawami. Teraz ja w ogole wyjalem i czekam na rezultaty. Na razie dziala.

----------

## mcbarlo

A wlasnie wpadlem na nowa teorie. Myslicie, ze moze miec to zwiazek z jakims zarzadzaniem energia? Moze komp sie poprostu usypia?

----------

## mcbarlo

Wlasnie wpadlem na nastepna rzecz. Kiedy wszystko dzialalo pingnalem sobie duzymi pakietami po kablu i do wieszajacego sie serwera mam czasy po 4m (2 switche i moze z 30m kabla stoi po drodze), a do serwera, ktory stoi obok i jest podlaczony do tego samego switcha mam ~1ms. Dziwne to troche moim zdaniem...

----------

## webmajsterek

 *mcbarlo wrote:*   

> Moj routerek obsluguje okolo 40 osobowa siec. Wszystko bylo dobrze do pewnego momentu. Aktualnie co jakis czas nie odpowiada on na cokolwiek, zadne pingi nie dochodza. Potem w tym miejscu na wykresie z lstata mam dziure, czyli nawet on nie rysuje co sie rzadko zdarza. 
> 
> Ciekawe jest to, ze zaraz po odzyksaniu kontroli nad komputerem lstat rysuje duzy spadek obciazenia (po wzroscie, ktory byl najprawdopodniej w dziurze). Chodzi o to, ze do dziury obciazenie mam 0.15, a po wyjsciu z dziury jest np. 2.30 i potem odrazu spada do normy.
> 
> Sytuacja nie powtarza sie w jakichs konkretnych odstepach czasu. Niekiedy pol dnia jest ok, a niekiedy pada co 15 minut.
> ...

 

stawiam na uszkodzenie kabla/wtyku --  u mnie wystarczy ze kabel przekrecic ( BMC ) , i siec pada ( czesc sieci na BMC -- czesc na RJ  ) , mam tez wylamne zatrzaski o wtyczek na RJ wystrczy troche poruszac kompem i wtyczka sie wysuwa  i raz jest a raz jej nie ma , albo bardzo mocno zwalnia  --  co ciekawe na roterze nie widac zadnej aktywnosci ktora mogla by sugerowac ze cos nie tak  -- jedynie program do  DHCP podczas pobierania IP potrafi wypluc jakis dziwny komunikat o nie prawidlowej dlugosci ramki .

----------

## mcbarlo

Tylko u mnie nie dziala kompletnie caly system, czyli tak jak bys go z pradu odlaczyl. Tylko po calej akcji system zaczyna dzialac jakgdyby nigdy nic.

----------

## mcbarlo

Googlalem dzis jeszcze i trafilem na watek opisujacy podobny problem do mojego. Coprawda nie bylo rozwiazania, ale pojawila sie pewna sugestia, a w zasadzie dwie:

1. Badblocki na dysku przez co system sie zacina przy probie odczytu/zapisu czegokolwiek.

2. Padajacy zasilacz przez co dyski sie zatrzymuja z braku pradu.

Wydaje Wam sie to prawdopodobne?

----------

## v7n

o zasilaczach już trochę było (  :Wink:  ) a reszcie ciężko się wypowiadać, bo nie podałeś całości konfigu

----------

## mcbarlo

To o zasilaczu poszukam.

A reszta konfigu to dysk na system 60GB Seagate, dysk ma proxy 20GB Seagate. Plyta glowna ECS K7S5A Pro. Zasilacz nie wiem jaki jest, ale na pewno zadna rewelacja.

----------

## v7n

no jak zasilacz lipa to jest do wymiany, chyba ze lubisz hardkore  :Wink: 

uwazam, ze jesli do tej pory nic sie nie spalilo, to raczej nie bedzie to wina zasilacza  :Wink: 

a te bledy na dysku to nawet madrze brzmi, mozesz zapuscic fsck

----------

## mcbarlo

Bledow nie ma. Przejechalem oba dyski komenda badblock, smart tez twierdzi, jest wszystko jest ok.

Dzis moze mi sie uda skombinowac calego kompa na podmianke. Przeloze tylko karty sieciowe i dyski.

----------

## mcbarlo

Namierzylem jeszcze jedna rzecz. Wszystkie adresy poza tymi wykorzystwanymi przez siec (nowa o calych klasach) sa zajete przez sieciowke z MAC-iem eth1 z serwera (czyli tej wychodzacej na LAN).

Zastanawiam sie czy to nie jakis blad w regulkach... Potestuje to jeszcze troche i podesle moje regulki jak nie dam rady.

----------

## mcbarlo

No i podmienilem kompy (tylko dyski byly czescia wspolna) i... nie pomoglo.

Czyli to by wskazywalo na dyski, jeden moge bezbolesnie usunac, mam nadzieje, ze to on...

----------

